# Who has stock of the Joyetech Evic VTC Mini Starterkit - blue/cyan/turqoise



## Tisha (15/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divan Smit (16/8/16)

We have stock of the upgraded kit in blue:

*Joyetech eVic VTwo Mini Cubis Pro Kit *

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...vtwo-mini-cubis-pro-kit-black-838?category=79

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tisha (16/8/16)

Divan Smit said:


> We have stock of the upgraded kit in blue:
> 
> *Joyetech eVic VTwo Mini Cubis Pro Kit *
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...vtwo-mini-cubis-pro-kit-black-838?category=79


@SAVaper


----------

